# Ceasars Creek Lake Kayak launch



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have never been to this lake before, and am highly considering it this coming weekend.
I have a map here in front of me that shows a number of boat ramps to launch from. But I do not see any launching areas for kayaks. Normally when I use a boat ramp, it tears up the bottom of my yak, so I would prefer to stay away from the ramps, if possible.

Are their any locations that would be ideal for a kayak launch that would keep me from having to paddle across the heart of the lake in order to get to fishable waters? I certainly don't wanna have to paddle back through the waters once the party boats come out to play.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

you could launch from the campground beach.....


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

What Mike said. Launch from the campground beach and head northeast up the creek. Some nice water to paddle back there, lots of wildlife and no ski boats.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

ok. thank you.
assuming the bass fishing is great everywhere throughout the lake?
Or is one half of the lake better than the other?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

you can launch your kayak from any boat ramp you want… Or you can launch from the beach. It doesn’t really matter ..You are allowed to use all of those launch areas..

And no… the bass fishing is not 
“great “ all over the lake...I would call cc “decent” at best (as far as bass go)


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I normally go to Sharon Woods, Winton Woods, Rocky Fork, and East Fork. Was looking for a new lake with good bass fishing. Just to change it up.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

if your lookin for better bass action from your yak... i would recommend fishing rivers... right now the rivers look like crap… Wait a week or so and try it out


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I hear a lot about rivers but I'm not a fan of going upstream, to come back to location of car. Lakes are easier 

my 100lb yak (w/o gear) is another factor I need to consider


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crankbait09 said:


> I hear a lot about rivers but I'm not a fan of going upstream, to come back to location of car. Lakes are easier
> my 100lb yak (w/o gear) is another factor I need to consider


 Cowan is another nearby option and a fair bass lake, at least in my opion
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend launching at the campground and going up the creek as it was straight mud unless it clears up by the weekend. Maybe launch at campground and fish in that area main lake or I'd launch at Wellman and fish that area. Northpool also has a spot to launch kayaks but puts you right in the middle of the lake. If it were me, I'd launch at Wellmans and stick to that side of the lake. 2 large no wake areas if youre out and it gets busy plus plenty of good shoreline to fish for whatever you want.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

There are soft launch points at most of the CC ramps. At Wellman you can put in either to the right or left of the ramp. It's also in a no-wake zone. At the park or North Pool ramp you can put in on the sand beach before getting to the setup area next to the parking lot. The north campground has kayaks there already and I think you can put in there. Only ramp I know you may have to put in on the ramp is the farthest north ramp, Haines Ramp.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

thank you everyone for the suggestions


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

crankbait09 said:


> I hear a lot about rivers but I'm not a fan of going upstream, to come back to location of car. Lakes are easier
> 
> my 100lb yak (w/o gear) is another factor I need to consider


It’s a lot easier than you think it is…You’re just putting your kayak in the river and wading upstream maybe a half a mile or so… All your fishing will be done as you wade up the river… The kayak is only for the ride back


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

My suggestion on the lake is only when the lake clears up. The creek area is good, especially mid summer as it stays a little colder than the main lake but right now it's chocolate milk. Same with the rivers. You can get to a few good mainlake spots from the campground beach but ski boats will be out in full force around 10 or 11am


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

do you have to be registered as a camper in order to access the campground boat ramp? Meaning, could I just drive through the check in station without having to pay?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

crankbait09 said:


> do you have to be registered as a camper in order to access the campground boat ramp? Meaning, could I just drive through the check in station without having to pay?


Just tell them you want to launch from the ramp, it will be OK. From there you can paddle out to Walker Island (think it's Walker) and fish around there. If you paddle up the creek you can either go up Anderson Branch or stay on Caesar Creek. Watch out for kids though, they like to chuck rocks at anybody on the water.

Take a hook cutter along with you, you might need it.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I was looking at that island area, as well as the creek/river leading north. I might stay back in there and see how it goes.

thank you!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

bull crap.... they will MOST DEFINITELY charge you $3 for using the campground ramp!!! I have been there 4 times already and they DO charge the $3 each time if you are not a registered camper... if you show up early enough in the morning before they open..... THAT is the only way you will avoid the $3 charge


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

9Left said:


> bull crap.... they will MOST DEFINITELY charge you $3 for using the campground ramp!!! I have been there 4 times already and they DO charge the $3 each time if you are not a registered camper... if you show up early enough in the morning before they open..... THAT is the only way you will avoid the $3 charge


I've used the campground ramp for years, they have never charged me. 

Must be the way I ask.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

backlashed said:


> I've used the campground ramp for years, they have never charged me.
> 
> Must be the way I ask.


..I don’t even ask… They just stop me and charge me the money ... I will be sure and let them know that not everyone is being charged correctly tho


----------

